
Ed, man man ed - tormeh
https://www.gnu.org/fun/jokes/ed-msg.html
======
smhenderson
Ah, an oldie but a goodie. Never read the Intel "press release", thanks for
bringing this up!

Another old but awesome story of real men and their tools...
[http://www.cs.utah.edu/~elb/folklore/mel.html](http://www.cs.utah.edu/~elb/folklore/mel.html)

